# My setup and new hatchlings



## Oneida (Jun 6, 2005)

Ok here it goes



























Ok this one here i thought was cricket eggs






From this Herb eating little fello
















funny how he wouldnt seem to mess with this






here are some pics of my new born mantids





















Sorry that is all i have, the new borns are in a 10 gallon tank, though my other ooth did hatch and is in one half of the 40 gallon tank, i didnt get any pics becuase it only hatched today, after i burned all the film on 10gallon hatching


----------



## Macano (Jun 6, 2005)

Find an image hosting site, such as www.photobucket.com and put your pictures there, then paste the link to the pictures here.


----------



## Ian (Jun 8, 2005)

looks good, but, is that a carnivourous plant? Will it not eat the nymphs?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2005)

Looks good. How was the hatchout? I ask because of the placement of the ooth.


----------



## PseudoDave (Jun 8, 2005)

If they trigger the plants hairs in the 'mouth', then they are din-dins :twisted:


----------



## Ian (Jun 8, 2005)

yeah, thats what I thought, oh well, looks purdy any way  Also, with the ooth, what I do, it sew a length of string through the very top, not piercing any eggs, and then hang it up, on a pencil or branch, or shut the cotton in the lid. This way, when the ooth hatches, it allows the nymphs to hang down, successfully moulting when they emerge.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Peekaboo (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey Oneida, that's a really nice set up you have right now. However, I'd recommend removing the Venus Fly Trap, as it will also eat your mantids. Also, until the mantids are large enough to eat the crickets, I wouldn't leave crickets in there, as they can nibble on your mantids as well.


----------



## Oneida (Jun 9, 2005)

Those Pics of the tank are from when i first set it up, since then tie cricket has been fed to my bearded dragon, and the Fly trap has since died,

They hathced out fine, so i guess my placement was no big deal, biggest problem i have now is finding fruitflies locally that are not dead, and the fact that about 50 of the hatchlings from the big cage excaped and are all over the place

I tried feeding a mantid to my Pitcher Plant but the little sucker just crawled right back out


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice setup Oneida, you can buy some adults crix and let them lay eggs in a container with substrate and then move the pinhead to the 10gal tank when it hatches, but fruit flies will still be the best for your mantis nymphs now. Well you have done a great job the tank is looking good!!


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks good, I must be the only one here that doesn't know what he's doing. LOL


----------

